# Obama Sends Out Creepy Email: "Sometime Soon, Can We Meet For Dinner?"



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

President Barack Obama's reelection campaign just sent out this creepy email, with the subject line "Sometime soon, can we meet for dinner," asking supporters to donate to his campaign for a chance to have dinner with Obama. "Maybe I'll get to thank you in person," it says.

 Obama's team has run a similar fundraising gimmick before - and the email says he plans on continuing it throughout the campaign. 

Read more: Obama Sends Out Creepy Email: "Sometime Soon, Can We Meet For Dinner?"
​


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I think I posted one about his birthday from the witch asking for money.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I got mine, I should file a harrassment order against him.

Sean --

Supporters like you are the reason I'm here, and the values we share have always made our organization more than just a political campaign.

So whenever I can, I want to take the opportunity to meet you. Last month, that meant I got to talk to folks in Iowa about small-business opportunities, and sit down with a group of volunteers from around the country who helped build this campaign in their communities this summer.

Today, I want to ask if you'll join me and three other supporters for a meal and conversation sometime soon.

*Please donate $5 or more to be automatically entered for a chance to join me for dinner.*

If this sounds a bit familiar to you, it's because we've done this before. In fact, my hope is that I'll be able to keep doing these dinners throughout the campaign.

They're a chance for me to talk one on one with people like you who are taking ownership of this campaign and connect with the work going on every day in neighborhoods across the country.

These dinners also set our campaign apart. No matter what our opponents do over the next 14 months, dinners like these are how we will continue to put people at the heart of this campaign -- and prove that we don't need checks from Washington lobbyists or special-interest PAC money to win an election. We can do it person to person, in our neighborhoods and backyards, and over the dinner table.

That's why I'm asking for your donation today. I hope you'll take a minute to help build this campaign. When you do, you'll have a chance to join me for dinner:

*https://donate.barackobama.com/Dinner*

Maybe I'll get to thank you in person.

Barack


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

7, how the Hell did you end up on The Messiah's donor list??


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Delta784 said:


> 7, how the Hell did you end up on The Messiah's donor list??


I signed up for Obama for America during the 08 campaign, wanting to know what they were up to and now I get emails about what they are doing like this almost daily.I have literally wrote back FUCK YOU STOP EMAILING ME , and they still send them. Its good to know your enemy I guess.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Our old friend masscopguy signed me up for them also.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2011)

kwflatbed said:


> Our old friend masscopguy signed me up for them also.


Good thing I registered with a dummy Yahoo account that I never check anymore.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I just never signed up and relied on you guys for the info.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Here is the follow up email, I especially LOVE this line, what a fuckin lying dbag, all hes done is campaign and vaca form the last 6 months.

The President obviously has very little time to spend on anything related to the campaign. And this is how he chooses to spend it -- having real, substantive conversations with people like you.

Sean --

You got an email from the President a couple days ago, inviting you to sit down to dinner with him.

I know some people might think this is just some kind of trick or something. It's not.

The fact is that someday soon, four people reading this note right now will be on a plane to have dinner with President Obama in Washington, or Chicago, or wherever he might be that day.

Think about that for a second. The four people who win will sit down with the President of the United States of America -- not for a two-minute photo-op or a quick meet-and-greet, but for a private meal with face-to-face conversation. That's just not something too many people will ever get to do.

The President obviously has very little time to spend on anything related to the campaign. And this is how he chooses to spend it -- having real, substantive conversations with people like you.

This is really something you should be a part of.

*Donate $5 today and you'll be automatically entered for the chance to have dinner with the President and three other supporters.*

Worst-case scenario: you don't get selected. But if you donate, you'll have pitched in to support an organization that's funded at the grassroots level by folks across the country -- not Washington lobbyists or special-interest PACs. You'll have given this campaign a boost, however small, to hire organizers, open offices, and build our organization this fall so it's ready for the hard work ahead of us.

And best-case scenario, you'll find yourself sitting across the dinner table from President Obama.

*So give it a shot -- donate $5 or more today:*

*https://donate.barackobama.com/Dinner*

Thanks,

Messina

Jim Messina
Campaign Manager
Obama for America


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

It would almost be worth it to enter this contest. Imagine if you won. You could sit down and tell him what an asshat he is and what a loathsome bitch his wife is. One can dream, right?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

cc3915 said:


> It would almost be worth it to enter this contest. Imagine if you won. You could sit down and tell him what an asshat he is and what a loathsome bitch his wife is. One can dream, right?


I would love to win just for the oppurtunity to tell him to GFYS, somehow I doubt that the SS would let me come there after the " incident " at my former employer. I had nothing to do with it but the SS came up there and questioned a bunch of guys and asked about me, because I liked to talk politics.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2011)

cc3915 said:


> It would almost be worth it to enter this contest. Imagine if you won. You could sit down and tell him what an asshat he is and what a loathsome bitch his wife is. One can dream, right?


Great minds think alike....I was thinking that $5 is nothing to me and certainly wouldn't put him over the top, and it would be so worth it to (respectfully) insult him from drinks to dessert, but you know the "winner" will be some whacko Kool-Aid drinking moonbat who contributes $10,000 or more.


----------



## ImperialGuard (Sep 14, 2011)

That is quite creepy, but the George Soros spam mail I get and don't know why is worse usually.


----------

